# Need Ideas!



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

All your ideas sound great!You are very creative I am sure you will come up with something.
I would love to see pictures of previous years they sound great.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

A couple ideas that come to mind:

-general store
-gold mine - TNT, lanterns, sort of how the line que is decorated at Disney's "Big Thunder Mountain Railroad"
-casino (think "Deadwood" which wasn't really "west" but same feel...


----------

